# Brothers New Machine Build



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2011)

See What Yall Think, My Brother is Not an Overclocker, I am however.

What CPU Cooling and Should i Get a BD Drive and BD Burner or just go with DVD drives?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 20, 2011)

what sort of budget for cooling?  Hyper 212+ is about the best deal out there, and since he isn't clocking it, it should do his daily BS at descent levels. If you can swing 40-50 for cooling you can have something that looks good and will perform better(since the case has a window and all).

Does he plan to watch BR's or burn them?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2011)

well This is just a speculation of a machine build but Im thinking at most 1100 bux.

He told me he wanted a Fast CPU, Windows 7, a Good Video Card, Sound Card (Think I could get away with the onboard for his I guess), Crap I forgot HDs and maybe even a SSD.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 20, 2011)

Uhm, i wouldn't buy a brand new cooler right now. You can find a true 120 in the FS for I think 30ish,  or a H60 for 62$


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2011)

ok thats cool, i mean I may be shopping at several places if i can get the parts faster for cheaper, I mean there are several PC shops in Houston That I can drive to.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2011)

anyone know anything about the 6790s? I mean they are the only ones out of that line to have the 256 bit memory bus, Or would it be plausible to go with a 6850 n call it a day, My brother isnt a gamer in any sense, I just want him to have a good machine, I scrapped the case and Powersupply, Im thinking about an Antec Powersupply.

Im assuming 500 watts would suffice for this machine even with a 6800 series video card?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 20, 2011)

Question, why do you need a floppy drive?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Low Level Tasks, Bios Flash for vid cards, motherboards, optical drives, HD fixes etc. thats what I use them for nowadays, Every Computer ive owned has a Floppy drive in it


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 20, 2011)

Really. Wow.

And here's me thinking floppies are dead and gone.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2011)

its the one thing that works when USB fails to boot on motherboards and yes USB still has troubles with booting. N Dos is a lil more secure than windows is when it comes to flashing components. Or restoring a Drive to a State where its able to work properly again


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is BUild Option number 2, not as powerful but I recently found out that the same case and HDs and i believe spare optical drives will be used. Yes its a cheap case n thats why the PSU is there in the set.

Bear In Mind Ive heard the 555 can unlock to a quad core and OC pretty well too. My Brother is not an overclocker though, I dont know if he is wanting to start gaming on PC but i doubt it but Im building him a pretty decent machine considering he is coming from a P4 2.4 with my old motherboard (thing is effin shot) n a Crappy video card.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 21, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> anyone know anything about the 6790s? I mean they are the only ones out of that line to have the 256 bit memory bus, Or would it be plausible to go with a 6850 n call it a day, My brother isnt a gamer in any sense, I just want him to have a good machine



The HD6790 isn't worth it in my opinion. It's a crippled HD6850 that consumes 20w more (130w vs 150w). I would spend the extra $20-30 for an HD6850 or get a cheap HD5770/6770 and overclock it. With GDDR5 the 128bit bus isn't as limiting as it was in the past.





eidairaman1 said:


> Low Level Tasks, Bios Flash for vid cards, motherboards, optical drives, HD fixes etc. thats what I use them for nowadays, Every Computer ive owned has a Floppy drive in it



Same as myself. They're so cheap you can't afford not having one, isn't it?


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 21, 2011)

Think you can get a Sapphire HD 5850 Extreme? A 5850 priced roughly the same as a 5770/6770.

EDIT: Saw the pricing at Amazon, lolwut? So apparently it's only over here that the Sapphire Extreme is around $155?


----------



## Boneface (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.microcenter.com/ ? They have a deal, if u buy the 2500k you get 40$ off the board for it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 21, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> The HD6790 isn't worth it in my opinion. It's a crippled HD6850 that consumes 20w more (130w vs 150w). I would spend the extra $20-30 for an HD6850 or get a cheap HD5770/6770 and overclock it. With GDDR5 the 128bit bus isn't as limiting as it was in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Im not gonna OC this machine nor vid card, Apparently he will stick with 1024x768 Resolution (15" LCD)



So Im thinking at that Resolution no game would have trouble with a 6770. N tell u the truth Wattage dont scare me that much anyway i mean if a 6790 is decent for the price, N i noticed that several boards between series are being priced the same.

N ya 5870 is still running for a high dollar at Amazon.

Im assuming 6770 and 5770 perform the same?


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 21, 2011)

At 1024x768 almost anything will suffice. I get by with my HD4650 so anything from HD5670 upwards would suit him nicely. 

The HD6770 is the same as an HD5770 just with a different bios and I think the HDMI connector has been updated to HDMI 1.4b


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL at that resolution a Llano setup + HD 6670 is more than enough, and no need for more expensive cases, PSUs, etc.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well as i said he wants a nice machine


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 21, 2011)

So what yall think of build 2 bear in mind my bro may hook it up to his 32' Lcd tv eventually


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 21, 2011)

My advice, go Llano FM1 but don't fill the full budget and make him aware that graphics performance can be made better. That will give both you and him a chance to find out if it will be enough, if it isn't then go video card shopping. Either way, integrated gpu on those chips are more than powerful enough to drive most games at 720p on medium settings.

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp...
CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W ATX12V v2.3 8...
G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 S...


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 21, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> So what yall think of build 2 bear in mind my bro may hook it up to his 32' Lcd tv eventually



The core unlock isn't guaranteed. I would go for an x4 unless there are budget constrains. Apart from that looks fine to me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 22, 2011)

there are budget contstraints actually


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ordered the below Build with Windows Home and 2 DVD drives and a HD from new egg, was 643 bux about with Shipping.

Can always upgrade it very easily with a CPU, Ram, Vid card , case etc

Next build should be Mine with a Higher Spec Mobo, Ram, vid card, HD and SSD, Case etc


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Does Anyone have the Batch numbers of BE 555 CPUs that unlock to quad cores, i been out of the loop for sometime, Im not sure what batch of numbers i should look at on the IHS to unlock it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Does Anyone have the Batch numbers of BE 555 CPUs that unlock to quad cores, i been out of the loop for sometime, Im not sure what batch of numbers i should look at on the IHS to unlock it



Mine is a 1007 EPMW.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mine is a 1007 EPMW.



can you point me at which numbers to look at cause i dont see a EPMW on it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2011)

Find the last 8 alphanumerics of the second row, that is your batch.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

hold on ill post a pic of the CPU directly to TPU


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

actually ill post the numbers

HDZ555WFK2DGM
CACDC AC   1046FPM
9M53254K01106


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> 1046FPM



Those are a 70/30 chance of unlocking.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

OK COOL, i have a 970 Asrock Motherboard


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> OK COOL, i have a 970 Asrock Motherboard



Let me know how that works out! Getting an Asus 970(m5a97 evo).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Let me know how that works out! Getting an Asus 970(m5a97 evo).



Cool, I got it cause of budget but ALso the ability to support Bulldozer.

If this one Unlocks to a quad i get a free CPU basically


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Cool, I got it cause of budget but ALso the ability to support Bulldozer.
> 
> If this one Unlocks to a quad i get a free CPU basically



Good deal, whats the eta?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

All components for my bros build are here, i just threw the ram and CPU into the mobo and reset the CMOS, just gotta throw in case with GPU and fresh HD and be on my way with Win 7 64


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> All components for my bros build are here, i just threw the ram and CPU into the mobo and reset the CMOS, just gotta throw in case with GPU and fresh HD and be on my way with Win 7 64



Nice! Give unlocking a go after the Win 7 install.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

My Build will have a 965BE with a 990FX chipset and a 6870x2 or 2 6970s, probably 16 gigs of ram and win 7 Pro and a SSD or 2


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Well it appears my bros New CPU Unlocked to a X4 B55 Model at 3.2GHz so its basically a 955 right now.

Im gonna update the bios code n get latest drivers before the OS goes on there n with a proper format of the HD too


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice! Give unlocking a go after the Win 7 install.



Had no need to, UCC worked, CPU reads as a Ph2 X4 B55 at 3.2GHz aka a 955 BE, got memory set to 888 24 too at 1.5V


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Had no need to, UCC worked, CPU reads as a Ph2 X4 B55 at 3.2GHz aka a 955 BE, got memory set to 888 24 too at 1.5V



See if she will do 3.7Ghz on 1.3v.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 26, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well it appears my bros New CPU Unlocked to a X4 B55 Model at 3.2GHz so its basically a 955 right now.



Cool


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> See if she will do 3.7Ghz on 1.3v.



This machine is running factory cooling and he isnt an overclocker, so Im leaving it be, I just have a big question for you, I know to get later drivers from the website than the CD but On ASROCK Site they have an AMD 4 in 1 driver and Im wondering if I need to download that and just run the setup or go through the individual drivers and go through it since its in a ZIP File. I just dont want it to happen where Im installing vid drivers when I want to keep this machine as clean as possible before i start transferring files from his P4 Win XP MCE 2005 SP3 machine


New Note it looks like the drivers are the same on the site other than the LAN and Audio being newer from REALTEK


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2011)

I prefer to do it manually so I know exactly what's being updated.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2011)

System drivers were the same ones on the disk, so i just used those n then updated everything else


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Now My Bro wants Cases and I Picked out 3 that look real good

http://www.directron.com/xtrpbl.html

http://www.directron.com/eca3192bs.html

http://www.directron.com/ps06bw.html


My Bros board has USB 3.0

Im Looking for really good cooling and Expansion- he wants to eventually drop in a couple of BD drives, but Im also thinking a better CPU cooler and plus SSDs, im not sure if USB 2.0 Headers on the Case are the same as USB 3.0 Headers as of Data Transfer Rates ya know.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2011)

USB 2.0 headers are different than 3.0 headers.

COOLER MASTER Storm Enforcer SGC-1000-KWN1 Black S...
or
NZXT BETA EVO Classic Series CS-NT-BETA-EVO Black ...
+
Biostar CABLEUSB3.0 USB 3.0 Cable Bracket


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2011)

there is a USB 3.0 Header but it looks like this board has 3 USB 2.0 Headers, talk about alot of USB ports.

Looks like the Silverstone has All that I Need for Expansion, My Bro has a SD Card Reader Bay with a USB port or 2 on it aswell in his old case, that will move to the new case

ALso there is 1 device detected that is unknown on the motherboard, im not sure if its the CIR or if its cause 2 ports are in Combined Mode IDE. UEFI is confusing to me sometimes

I just know Im thinkin about Gigabyte or ASRock for my own build with a Radeon 6870X2 from Powercolor


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 27, 2011)

Some boards don't have internal USB3 headers but your brother's has them:


"USB 3.0 - 1 x Front USB 3.0 header (supports 2 USB 3.0 ports) by Asmedia ASM1042, supports USB 1.0/2.0/3.0 up to 5Gb/s"

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=970 Extreme4&cat=Specifications


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2011)

If it's the 970 Extreme4











It will work.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes this is the Extreme 4, So im assumin USB 2.0 Front ports will wire properly for USB 3.0?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yes this is the Extreme 4, So im assumin USB 2.0 Front ports will wire properly for USB 3.0?



No, seperate onboard headers for the USB 2.0 ports & they are not forward capable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> No, seperate onboard headers for the USB 2.0 ports & they are not forward capable.



Ok thats cool, I guess the Silverstone Case maybe the only option then.

Btw Anyidea what could be the cause of the unknown device in Win 7 Device manager perhaps CIR or something like that?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2011)

nvmd seems the issue solved itself, how odd


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 27, 2011)

Might have been a driver that Windows Update installed on its own.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Got my Bro a Case but fuggin DT didnt have it in stock after I bought it n did will call. Now waiting till thursday, I could of did it at new egg but they were charging 10 bux more then pluse shipping cost. The way i did it i dont spend on shipping since their fault for not having stock or keeping track of stock numbers.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=298&area=en


----------

